# .NET and More > Silverlight >  error in xaml resource

## arkiboys

Hi,
In xaml, There is an underline on {TemplateBinding Content} in the following script:
The error is: Property 'Content' was not found in type 'Control'
Do y ou see why?
Note that I can compile but not sure why I get this underline.
Any thoughts please?
Thanks

<UserControl.Resources>
...
...
...
<ControlTemplate x:Key="ToolTipTemplate">
            <Border BorderBrush="red" BorderThickness="5" CornerRadius="1" Background="blue">
                <ContentPresenter Grid.Column="3"
                                  Content="{TemplateBinding Content}"
                                  ContentTemplate="{TemplateBinding ContentTemplate}"
                                  Margin="1,1,1,1"/>
            </Border>
        </ControlTemplate>
    </UserControl.Resources>

----------


## MattP

Your <ControlTemplate ...> doesn't have a value for TargetType.  In Silverlight 3 this was allowed and inferred to be System.Windows.Controls.Control.

Silverlight 4 doesn't allow the lax attribute and will give you the error you're seeing.

Here's an msdn link that explains: XAML Processing Differences Between Silverlight 3 and Silverlight 4

----------

